# Borderline??



## Boobleen (Jul 21, 2010)

Please can someone help me?

I am currently having blood tests every 7 days to establish whether i ovulate or not.  As i am overweight the doc has put me on Xenical tablets and said losing weight may help.  (I have very very irregular periods...probably one or two a year if i'm lucky!)  

Anyway, i have lost over a stone and have had 2 periods since February.  From my first period to my second period there was 41 days.  I have not yet had another period to date and i'm on day 33 today.  I had a blood test on the 1st day of my last period and that came back that i had not ovulated.  So my doc said to have a blood test every 7 days.

I had a test on 12th April and got the results today saying i am borderline and to still go back on Monday for another blood test.

So my question is...Does borderline mean there could be something happening or am i getting my hopes up for nothing?

Please help as i dont know whether to feel elated or deflated!!!! 

Thankyou for reading my ramble. xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Boobleen,

Did you get any figures from your test? I'm assuming they are measuring progesterone levels. Sorry hard to say what borderline means without knowing what is being measured and what the actual result is. It would suggest though that they think the level is good enough to test again to see if it has improved   

Well done on the weight loss   

Maz x


----------

